# Aftermarket grill



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

Here's a pic of one of those $40 made in china grills that i bought for my 8n, notice how the bottom of the grill doesn't line up with the side panels. If i was trying to restore this tractor to original this would never do but seeing how I just plan on using this in the back 40 I can live with it after I make a couple modifications.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The whole center section is wrong also. You would think with all the N' out there they could get CLOSE!!! Well, it does do the job of keeping junk out of the rad though, so thats something.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I agree. You think with 500,000+ Ns out there easily, that parts design and availability of decent OEM-style replacements would be readily available. Try buying a cheap aftermarket radiator. It won't even fit properly without hefty mods. EVen with my expensive radiator replacement, it was not drilled properly to accept the fan shroud. Everything else was perfect though. 

Good luck with the grill --- it should work for you my friend.
Andy


----------



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

*Grill Modifications*

Here's a pic of the grill after I modified it to accept a stinger shaft for my front mounted pump on the loader. First I took a piece of 2 inch pipe and cut off about a 1/4 inch and set it on the grill then traced a outline around the pipe, then took a die grinder and ground out where I'd traced and MIG welded the piece of pipe in. It's not show quality but good enough for this old tractor.

Jim


----------



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

*grill pic*

another pic


----------



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

*Last pic*

I also ground off the 2 tab on the lower part of the grill that the pins got through and welded them back on so that the holes were a 1/2 inch further out so that the lower part of the grill would line up better with the side panels.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*jmck70eb* 

That is some amazing fabrication!

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/test2.jpg>

The other 2 pics were fine. Nice job.:thumbsup:


----------

